# Massey Ferguson 4608 Tractor Problems



## JimStC

Just bought a new 2013 MF 4608. I noticed that I was getting a low oil pressure warning when the tractor engine had been worked, was warm and I was about to shut it down.

Talked about it with my dealer with no immediate resolution. Bought a cutting fork that required some hydraulics enhancements and asked that the oil pressure issue get checked out when I took it in for the hydraulics work. Came to learn that it is a widespread problem and that MF is starting a "soft" recall. Apparently it is the idle bolts (being a tractor engine dummy I have no idea what that means) but I do know that it is a 21 hour job. So my new tractor is down for a week and I need to plow, disc and plant alfalfa in the next four weeks. Not a good experience with MF. Heads up to any new tractor buyers.

Jim


----------



## Teslan

21 hours? Wow. Glad you don't have to pay for that one. Must be a major fix. To bad MF had to let a tractor be sold with that kind of problem.


----------



## JimStC

Yep, Teslan, my point. Thank goodness my tractor only has 20.5 hours and I have owned it for two months. Warranty all the way. Pretty shoddy engine work by the Finland company that is building their engines.

And to think that it is a widespread problem. Go figure. Not a cheap tractor, at least by my budget. I don't think I am wrong to expect better quality.....

Jim


----------



## Teslan

We briefly looked at a 4608 earlier this year, but we figured it was too big in size for what it was to be used for. We settled on a little 49 hp 1759 cab tractor. Which upon delivery had clutch issues that required a computer module replacement. Since then it's been great. It has a Mitsubishi engine. No you shouldn't have to part with a new tractor for a week. Sounds like Agco should have been doing more testing with it before putting it up for sale.


----------



## northonthayfarmer

Hi Jim - I just bought the 4609 a month ago! just brought it home from its 50 hr. maintenance the dealer does. (if the weather was right it would have reached the 50 in little more than a week) I have been real pleased with this tractor thus far - sure improved my baling speed. I hope it doesn't have a problem just when (if ever) the weather gets right to bale! Fingers crossed.


----------



## slowzuki

Those SISU engines are normally bullet proof. The little valtra masseys haven't been out very long but they've been sold in valtra skins for a long time.


----------



## JimStC

Teslan, It is interesting that you mention clutch issues. If I use the clutch very often instead of the shuttle shift I get a warning buzzer. Read the manual and it warns against using the clutch too frequently. Go figure, again. When I am pulling up to a load or just working close to a fence I have a habit of clutching and then braking to stop. Guess I need to learn to break that habit, but then again how can I hurt the clutch by using it? Strange engineering....

I have a MF ZT33 mower and it is a solid as can be. That is why I bought the 4608 over other models.

Slowzuki, that is exactly what I read about the engines. That was another reason I went with the 4608. At least 15 tractors have had this problem and that is why MF is doing the recall. Something happened either in engineering or in the assembly.

Northon, Glad to hear that about your 4609. I stepped up from a 1982 Kubota LS355 (39 hp). I knew that it wasn't going to do well with alfalfa. Now just to get it back. What machine are you using to bale with?

Jim


----------



## Teslan

JimStC said:


> Teslan, It is interesting that you mention clutch issues. If I use the clutch very often instead of the shuttle shift I get a warning buzzer. Read the manual and it warns against using the clutch too frequently. Go figure, again. When I am pulling up to a load or just working close to a fence I have a habit of clutching and then braking to stop. Guess I need to learn to break that habit, but then again how can I hurt the clutch by using it? Strange engineering....
> 
> I have a MF ZT33 mower and it is a solid as can be. That is why I bought the 4608 over other models.
> 
> Slowzuki, that is exactly what I read about the engines. That was another reason I went with the 4608. At least 15 tractors have had this problem and that is why MF is doing the recall. Something happened either in engineering or in the assembly.
> 
> Northon, Glad to hear that about your 4609. I stepped up from a 1982 Kubota LS355 (39 hp). I knew that it wasn't going to do well with alfalfa. Now just to get it back. What machine are you using to bale with?
> 
> Jim


Jim you should get the clutch looked at also while it is there. How long can you have your foot on it before it beeps at you? When we first got our tractor it would just be a second or so then it would start beeping. But then the beeping wouldn't stop until you shut the tractor off. And if you ignored it for to long the tractor would shut itself off. Since it was fixed it is normal. You can ride the clutch for about 30 seconds before any warning happens. Like for example we can easily ride the clutch a little while hooking up implements when before we couldn't before it would scream at us. At first they said it probably just needed a computer program update, because MF has had a bit of trouble with the clutches programs I guess. Maybe that's what yours needs. They brought out their $8000 laptop to update our tractor and it wouldn't let it update it. So they figured it was the whole clutch module. They ordered one and it came in wrong so they just took one off of a tractor like ours they had on the lot and put it in. Works great now. Probably all the MF tractors of this size use the same clutch module and program.

Problem is these tractors are so new that even the dealers don't know much about them yet.


----------



## JimStC

Teslan,

I will do that. I get about 30 seconds before it beeps. Perhaps that is normal but it sure is annoying. As soon as I lift my foot off the clutch it stops beeping.

Jim


----------



## hog987

I guess I got lucky last winter when I demoed a 4610 and put 90 hours on it without any problems. Yes the clutch light would be if riding the clutch too long. For me it did it more when cold -30. But electronics don't work that good in the cold. When the cab warmed up it would not do it anymore.


----------



## Teslan

I don't know why they have to have the warning on clutch riding. Everyone knows you shouldn't ride the clutch that long. Why a warning? But you have to ride it when doing loader work or hooking up implements. I guess you don't HAVE to, but shifting gears to the lowest creeper gear would get very old. And most of these littler MF tractors have a FEL on them. Our 1759 doesn't because we don't need it on that tractor and I would be severely tempted to lift things with it that I shouldn't.


----------



## hog987

You would be surprised at how many smaller tractors have their clutches taken out in short time because of people riding the clutch or even using the clutch as a foot rest. I saw one new tractor 300 hours and was in shop for new clutch because the people at horse farm don't know how to drive a tractor.


----------



## Teslan

hog987 said:


> You would be surprised at how many smaller tractors have their clutches taken out in short time because of people riding the clutch or even using the clutch as a foot rest. I saw one new tractor 300 hours and was in shop for new clutch because the people at horse farm don't know how to drive a tractor.


I guess the warning is for those people then.


----------



## JimStC

Just got back from picking up my 4608. Came to learn that the low oil pressure warning light is malfunctioning and not the idler bolts. They said that even though the light is on the oil pressure is not low. Ok?? Anyway it is problem with other MF 4608's but the engine is not at risk. That is what MF is saying.

There is a fix but I didn't want to wait. I have too much to do to wait on non essential parts....

As to the clutch comments above from hog. I get your point clearly. For the last 18 years I have driven a 1982 Kubota LS355. Used the clutch a lot. My old habits need to catch up with the new technology. I had 1982 shuttle shift technology on that tractor but still had to use the clutch more frequently than I do on the 4608. Old habits, old men, bad combination and I know of what I speak.

Daggone I am glad to have my tractor back!

Jim


----------



## northonthayfarmer

Hi Jim - I too am trying to learn to use the hand clutch - its a learning curve - and I hate that beep. I still forget and use the foot by times - then I immediately put the hand clutch to neutral and let go of the foot. Hopefully the clutch holds out for me!

I'm not sure if I could adapt too quickly if this was a loader tractor - I have only used the most basic type for loader (currently a MF281). This tractor has just over 2000 hours, almost entirely on the loader, and needs a clutch soon, I can tell. But I moved a lot of silage bales and manure (dairy days) on this clutch.

I got the 4609 to improve baling(small squares) speed - I was using a MF481 and traded it in for the 4609. They are the same pto hp, but the 4609 has more gears. It really makes time both cutting and baling - don't have to drive any slower than needed - huge gap in the ground speeds on the 481.

I sure hated to see that 481 go - a real reliable tractor. Love driving the 4609 so far.


----------



## mercer767

Im looking for new tractor to cut hay with and looked at a 4608. I have a jd 4600 that I bought in 2000 but it just does not have enough hp to do what I need so the 4608 look like a good option. I went down to talk to my dealer in the area and drove it around the yard but it had a problem with it and the rpm's would not go up. I putted around the yard and thought i was doing something wrong but it was broke. Test drove a 4609 but that visit cured me and now its back to jd, jubota or kiotio. Im leaning toward a m7060 or m8560.


----------



## Teslan

mercer767 said:


> Im looking for new tractor to cut hay with and looked at a 4608. I have a jd 4600 that I bought in 2000 but it just does not have enough hp to do what I need so the 4608 look like a good option. I went down to talk to my dealer in the area and drove it around the yard but it had a problem with it and the rpm's would not go up. I putted around the yard and thought i was doing something wrong but it was broke. Test drove a 4609 but that visit cured me and now its back to jd, jubota or kiotio. Im leaning toward a m7060 or m8560.


Heh. Yeah driving a new tractor of any brand around a lot and finding it not working right would send anyone packing for other brands.


----------



## slowzuki

I think if you dump the clutch to the floor the Bottom of clutch switch is supposed to pickup on that so it knows to dump all pressure to the clutch packs and stop wear (and stop the beeper).

Re newbies riding clutch, my neighbours were like that, I told them over and over, you can slip it while hooking up to an implement if needed but after that treat it like and on off switch, fell on deaf ears. It was a dry clutch too, not good.


----------



## timberjackrob

over 300 hrs on my 4610 now no issues been a good tractor I would buy one again just put a piece of tape over the beeper and it is barely audible


----------



## JimStC

I started this thread almost a year ago. I have had zero problems with my 4608 since the initial issue. That issue was with the computer area that deals with oil pressure and it needed to be reflashed. I'd buy another MF.

I have learned to not use the clutch except when changing gears. Old dog, new tricks.......


----------



## Teslan

Yes we have had zero issues with our little 1759 tractor. However I wish my dad had chosen something different. It's so bouncy. Which I'm sure all brands of tractors of its class are. The shifting is set up opposite of every other tractor I've driven. I guess it's just the vast differences between a 100hp tractor and a 49 hp tractor that one has to just accept. Most people that purchase these little 49hp tractors don't have much bigger tractors to compare it to. I do like how quiet the little Mitsubishi engine is compared to the rattletrap 3 cylinder trouble child of the NH TN75 we had. Oh I forgot. Dad did shatter the door glass. Covered under warranty because according to the dealer if they don't see fit to put frames around doors they better replace them under warranty.


----------



## Mac

I have a 4608 purchased new in late 2013 and have about 500 hours on it. I have it set up for bushogging, loader work, grapple work, box blading, raking etc. I have the same issue with the clutch and I don't ride it. When I shift gears going down the road, I use the clutch. I get the non-stop beep at 3rd gear (Error Message) and it will not stop until I turn off the ignition. Are you supposed to not use the clutch when shifting gears down the road? I looked at the manual, but did not see the instructions to not use the clutch. I am not slipping it.

I had some warranty issues - 1. loader hinge point had excessive wear. 2. Shuttle shift switch went out., 3. Both loader cylinders blew out becacuase the loader stops bent and allowed the loader to over extend. 4. Draft control connection point came out and had to get it put back in place. 5. Cross bar on the loader broke becasue one of the quick connects came undone and the loader cross bar did not keep the quick connects together (John Deere and Kubota have a sheer pin - better design). This is just bolted. 6. Sponge under the hood that keeps the air flow around the radiator fell off after 50 hours - It is not essential so I did not see that as a warranty issue. Just cheap.

Also the beeping when I shift my weight in the seat drives me nuts. If you cough the darn thing beeps. How do you disable that seat buzzer? Has anyone done this?

I have some oil consumption and was not sure if that is normal. I think I need to add a quart every 50 hours or so. Is that an issue for any of you?

The ag tires seem to wear very quickly on the pavement in 2 wd. Anyone recommend good radial tires? I'll replace them down the road, but good to know.


----------



## Teslan

Mac said:


> I have a 4608 purchased new in late 2013 and have about 500 hours on it. I have it set up for bushogging, loader work, grapple work, box blading, raking etc. I have the same issue with the clutch and I don't ride it. When I shift gears going down the road, I use the clutch. I get the non-stop beep at 3rd gear (Error Message) and it will not stop until I turn off the ignition. Are you supposed to not use the clutch when shifting gears down the road? I looked at the manual, but did not see the instructions to not use the clutch. I am not slipping it.
> 
> I had some warranty issues - 1. loader hinge point had excessive wear. 2. Shuttle shift switch went out., 3. Both loader cylinders blew out becacuase the loader stops bent and allowed the loader to over extend. 4. Draft control connection point came out and had to get it put back in place. 5. Cross bar on the loader broke becasue one of the quick connects came undone and the loader cross bar did not keep the quick connects together (John Deere and Kubota have a sheer pin - better design). This is just bolted. 6. Sponge under the hood that keeps the air flow around the radiator fell off after 50 hours - It is not essential so I did not see that as a warranty issue. Just cheap.
> 
> Also the beeping when I shift my weight in the seat drives me nuts. If you cough the darn thing beeps. How do you disable that seat buzzer? Has anyone done this?
> 
> I have some oil consumption and was not sure if that is normal. I think I need to add a quart every 50 hours or so. Is that an issue for any of you?
> 
> The ag tires seem to wear very quickly on the pavement in 2 wd. Anyone recommend good radial tires? I'll replace them down the road, but good to know.


Get that clutch checked out before the warranty is up. It might have turned into a recall by now. That is just what the clutch did on our 1759. I bet you if you just ignored the beeping the tractor would shut down on it's own. That's what ours did. Since getting it fixed it's been fine. Though it still has an annoying warning if you have your foot on the clutch for too long. I was told by a service tech they have the warning because most of these little tractors are sold to farmer wannabes and they don't know how to use clutches right. Like when you are using it to hook up some implement or I suppose loader work. Ours doesn't have a loader. The seat beeping annoyed me also and I asked if I could disconnect it. The dealer said wait until the warranty is up. The strange thing is the 1759 doesn't scream at you to engage the parking brake when you get out.

That said I was hooking up our little 1759 yesterday and was reminded how much I dislike it. I told my dad I wish he hadn't have bought it and just kept our NH TN75 even with it's issues it still was a better tractor. I suspect nearly all new little 50 hp tractors by any brand a built very cheap these days.


----------

